# "Breaking Dawn"-Sensation: Teil 3 denkbar!



## Stefan102 (20 Jan. 2012)

​
Mit dem zweiten Teil von Breaking Dawn ist die Geschichte, die ein Millionenpublikum in ihren Bann gezogen hat, zu Ende erzählt. Zumindest, wenn man nach der Buchvorlage von Stephenie Meyer (38) geht. Doch ein leitender Mitarbeiter der Produktionsfirma Lionsgate Entertainment macht allen Fans Hoffnung.

„Ich rechne damit, dass der zweite Teil von 'Breaking Dawn' rund 700 Millionen Dollar einspielen wird. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich eine Fortsetzung nicht lohnt, wenn der Film so viel einbringt“, plaudert Jon Feltheimer im Interview mit der Los Angeles Times aus. Auf die Frage, ob es im Hinblick auf diese Aussage tatsächlich einen sechsten Blockbuster geben könnte, wollte er sich nicht klar äußern. Die Antwort lautete lediglich: „Ich hoffe es sehr!“ Damit dürfte er allen „Twilight“-Anhängern aus der Seele sprechen.

Doch wie realistisch ist die Aussicht auf eine Kino-Fortsetzung der Saga? Immerhin gibt es das Leinwandspektakel jetzt sogar schon als Musical. Aus Sicht der Autorin war die Story um Bella und Edward aber keinen Roman mehr wert. Ein Film könnte sich beispielsweise auf den Nachwuchs der bisherigen Helden konzentrieren. Auch eine TV-Version wäre Spekulationen zufolge möglich. Angeblich wird bei Lionsgate hinter verschlossenen Türen über eine Fernsehserie nachgedacht. Ob oder wie es konkret weitergeht, ist zum bisherigen Zeitpunkt leider nicht klar.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Ihave to admit..one of the best series I have ever seen..and Im a big dude lol


----------

